# Early season prep!



## maconbacon (Aug 17, 2017)

Who all has started prepping for the early season and what do you have planned for teal and/or goose??

Been scouting geography for teal, think I'll have some good spots if we get a bit more rain. Rain has been very spotty, some places got 12+" in July while other places close by are bone dry. 

Out here in MO and KS we don't have early goose like in GA. First starts in MO in October and KS a bit after. Haven't gotten to scouting for that yet but am excited to give it a try!


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 17, 2017)

maconbacon said:


> Who all has started prepping for the early season and what do you have planned for teal and/or goose??
> 
> Been scouting geography for teal, think I'll have some good spots if we get a bit more rain. Rain has been very spotty, some places got 12+" in July while other places close by are bone dry.
> 
> Out here in MO and KS we don't have early goose like in GA. First starts in MO in October and KS a bit after. Haven't gotten to scouting for that yet but am excited to give it a try!


I have heard Kansas has a great teal season, but I've got two fields lined up if the geese are on them, if not I'll be hitting a watershed. For teal I've started using all of my resources to find where some good places are, should be a good year for teal.


----------



## maconbacon (Aug 24, 2017)

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> I have heard Kansas has a great teal season, but I've got two fields lined up if the geese are on them, if not I'll be hitting a watershed. For teal I've started using all of my resources to find where some good places are, should be a good year for teal.



Awesomely, hope you find some birds!

We had another storm of 8+" in one night, looked like it hit my spots this time so should be some water in it now. Time left for it to drain down to make some mud flats the teal love


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 24, 2017)

maconbacon said:


> Awesomely, hope you find some birds!
> 
> We had another storm of 8+" in one night, looked like it hit my spots this time so should be some water in it now. Time left for it to drain down to make some mud flats the teal love



According to the surveys blue wings are up 11%. Good luck to all, this teal season.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 25, 2017)

There are a good many teal on the Texas Coast already. It will be interesting what this hurricane does to them


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 27, 2017)

They come to my place a month before season, stay 10 days to tease me and then leave.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 28, 2017)

I have seen a few on a Laurens County lake but nothing significant in my past two "viewings...."


----------



## bcspinks89 (Aug 28, 2017)

That was wood ducks barebowyer


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh yeah?  I appreciate the info...I apparently don't know the difference...LOL.  If they would just sit still I would grab one and show it to you


----------



## bcspinks89 (Aug 29, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> Oh yeah?  I appreciate the info...I apparently don't know the difference...LOL.  If they would just sit still I would grab one and show it to you






I know man I can't tell a difference from a dove to a duck unless it's still


----------

